# 2011's? - ETA questoin for SuperDave



## The Clyde (Jul 13, 2009)

This question is more for SuperDave, but anyone else with info feel free to chime in.

Long story short, yesterday (instead of calling around), I decided to just jump in the car and see if I could find the tri-bike I wanted (this is where I learned it's better to call around first). Well after visiting 3 seperate dealers (Chicago suburbs), I've come to find out that the bike I want, a 2010 B12, 56cm, might have some availability issues for the 2010 model. However, one of the dealers I was talking to said that the 2011's might be out as early as June/July, SuperDave, is that true? 

If that's the case I may just use my AR for the only race I have in June as my schedule has more races towards the end of the season and pick up the 2011 instead.

Any input you can provide would be great as to accuracy of what he said.

Thanks,
Chris.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

The Clyde said:


> This question is more for SuperDave, but anyone else with info feel free to chime in.
> 
> Long story short, yesterday (instead of calling around), I decided to just jump in the car and see if I could find the tri-bike I wanted (this is where I learned it's better to call around first). Well after visiting 3 seperate dealers (Chicago suburbs), I've come to find out that the bike I want, a 2010 B12, 56cm, might have some availability issues for the 2010 model. However, one of the dealers I was talking to said that the 2011's might be out as early as June/July, SuperDave, is that true?
> 
> ...


The B12 was once again a hot seller for us in 2010, we expected that. If you are looking for a 56cm 2010 version, I think we'll have more coming in this month.

Due to strong sales and depleted inventory industry-wide, I think 2011 will be an early year for everyone. Just a quick reminder though. You could be among a few dozen people waiting for a 2010 56cm B12, if those people can't find the 2010 version, it is likely they'll also opt for a 2011.

Even if we had 2011's arrive in May, we're looking at a backorder list a mile long. I think today your best bet is to find a dealer with a 2010. As they say, a bird in the hand is worth two on backorder....or something like that.

-SD


----------



## The Clyde (Jul 13, 2009)

OK dealer from downtown Chicago was able to snag a 2010 Felt B12 frame 56 from somewhere, so it's ordered...should have it next week...couldn't get the full kit, but with the options I wanted (compact crank, different handlebars, seat, etc)....it's probably better it worked out this way. Appreciate the info SuperDave.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

The Clyde said:


> OK dealer from downtown Chicago was able to snag a 2010 Felt B12 frame 56 from somewhere, so it's ordered...should have it next week...couldn't get the full kit, but with the options I wanted (compact crank, different handlebars, seat, etc)....it's probably better it worked out this way. Appreciate the info SuperDave.


Congrats on the find! If the stock bike doesn't suit your needs, the frameset is certainly the way to go. Good call on the compact crankset. Post photos when you get it all together!

Enjoy the build,
-SD


----------



## Dray3573 (Jun 22, 2010)

I concur with SD, I bought a 2010 B12 and had the LBS switch the Ultegra with 2010 
SRAM Force with compact crank and a 11-26 cassette. I couldn't be happier with the setup. This year at the P-Ville sprint tri I was 2mph faster than last year. Last year I was on a Scott road bike with aero bars and standard gearing. Of course I paid for it it on the run.  I guess that's what I get when I play the "I need a time trial bike to go faster" card with the wifey to justify the expense. There was no way I was gonna be slower on the maiden voyage and then eat crow after the race.


----------

